# targeted AGR status challenge posted on Twitter



## jacorbett70 (Mar 15, 2016)

Someone posted receiving a take four round trips for S+ status challenge. This is the kind of challenges I've seen from hotel and airline programs targeted towards relatively new members w/o status.

https://twitter.com/raw5052/status/709848928594862081


----------



## OEBB (Mar 23, 2016)

Can anyone confirm this is real?


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have signed up for this promotion after seeing it on the AGR promotions page. Looks like I was targeted for it.

Take four qualifying one-way trips from March 14, 2016 12:00:00am CST through May 21, 2016 11:59:59pm CST and receive Select status through February 28, 2017. Minimum spend of $49 per one-way segment is required for travel to qualify. Limit of four qualifying one-way segments per day. Please allow up to three weeks for status to be awarded following qualification. *This offer is limited to the member addressed in this communication*. Member must register for this offer to participate. Register online at AmtrakGuestRewards.com. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## willem (Mar 23, 2016)

I got email offering Select, not Select Plus, for two round trips. (The fine print said four one-way tickets of at least $49 each.)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 24, 2016)

I got a targeted email for this, too. Only mine was four round trips, within two months, with a minimum of $90 for each one way segment. So, this "offer," even if I had the time to take that many trips right now, which I don't, would cost me at least $700 dollars.

Which reminds me, I need to go and delete all the stuff in my trash folder, which is where I put this.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope Twitter is paying for this. It would tick me off that Amtrak would force you to have an account with an unrelated company to take part in a promotion unless they go paid for it.

No Twitter; no Facebook; all windows opened in Firefox's Private Window then all private windows closed before opening a new site. I value my privacy.


----------



## tim49424 (Mar 24, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> I hope Twitter is paying for this. It would tick me off that Amtrak would force you to have an account with an unrelated company to take part in a promotion unless they go paid for it.
> 
> No Twitter; no Facebook; all windows opened in Firefox's Private Window then all private windows closed before opening a new site. I value my privacy.


When I saw it on the AGR site, there was no requirement to sign up for Twitter, so it doesn't seem to be a cross promotion. Signing up for it was the same process as signing up for any other promotion.


----------



## Bex (Mar 24, 2016)

It has nothing to do with Twitter, it's just a link to some guy stating he'd received the targeted offer. Just like people here are posting that they've received it. It wasn't posted by Amtrak's Twitter account.


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 4, 2016)

I signed up for something similar last week. I tried to have my girlfriend sign up too, but it said her account was ineligible, so it's definitely targeted.


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 5, 2016)

Unfortunately for me, the trips I take to CHI in business class fall just short of the $49 requirement....by $3. Gosh. As the late Don Adams used to say "I missed it by that much." LOL


----------

